# Biocube 29 Fish Rec.



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Looking to purchase one more fish for my biocube 29. I currently have:
1. 2x clownfish
2. Yellow watchmen goby / pistol shrimp pair
3. Black Axel chromis

I had a purple firefish but it hid all the time after I added the chromis  I was thinking about a Midas Blenny, but would like to here some recommendations/inputs.

Thanks,
MetalArm3


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I'd recommend something, but there's to many fish to throw at ya. What might yiu be looming for? Color? Bottom dweller? Cool looking? Crazy?


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Lol....crazy! 

I'm always looking for color. I have yellow, orange/black, and blue color fish in there now, so something different would be nice.

No bottom dweller or any fish that digs....my pistol/goby pair have massive tunnels going everywhere.

Peaceful personality, but semi-aggressive is ok long as it doesn't get overly aggressive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Yellowfin Flasher Wrasse


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Just YouTube this guy......very nice. Didn't know there was any "peaceful" wrasses around. I'll let you know what happens when i purchase this guy. 

Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Quick question,

The site says you should feed multiply feeding a day, but I only feed once a day. Is that ok?

Metal
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yea, your fine, no worries.


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

:notworthy: Thanks!


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, I have been waching both bluezooaquatics and liveaquaria for this guy to be in stock.....but I don't see it happening.

Im aiming to make my purchase around the holidays (have the week off) so I can monitor the new fish/corals.

So, what do you think about a sixline wrasse? Would it play nice with my other tankmates (clownfish, watchmen goby, chromis, pistol and cleaner shrimp)? Or any other suggestions?

Appreciate your input,
MetalArm3


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Six Line is ok, they can be lil stinkers, all depends on the personality of the one you get.


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Do you think it's worth it. The clowns stay in there anemone most of the time, and the goby is either sticking out of one of many holes, or sitting in the middle of the tank. 

I guess the only one that would be in danger would be the "free roaming" chromis right?

I just want to make sure it's the right decision, since I know once you put a sixline in......it's near impossible to get out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Up to you. I like em myself.


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh, another question came to mind.....lol, since I only want to make one order to save on shipping.

I'm having a problem with aiptasia reproducing in my tank. Every time I zap one, two come back to take its place and so on. 

I was thinking of going a more natural route and getting a peppermint shrimp to hopefully eat these guys. 

Do you you think it's a good idea based on my current stock/bioload?

1. 2x clownfish
2. Yellow watchmen goby / pistol shrimp pair
3. Black Axel chromis
4. Cleaner Skunk Shrimp
5. Sixline Wrasse (in the future)



Thanks,
MetalArm3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Sure get a couple of them. I love em myself.


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ha, you are a GOD!

Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

